# External Monitor for Photography



## Renaissance (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,

Not sure if this belongs in a different specific section, but anyhow, 

I have a 5D Mark 3, and I'd to know about connecting a small, inexpensive external monitor
to act as a live view when I take photographs.

The main issue is I'd like to shoot different angles without looking through the optical viewfinder.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe use a eyefi card and a iPad for a wireless connection. But I think you'd have to take the shot to see the results. I don't think it'd work like live view. For a tetherd connection if you want a cheap moniter Not sure but I'd get a ips panel.


----------



## Renaissance (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't want a tethered connection, I want to be able to hold the camera and shoot with it, staying mobile.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> Thanks, but I don't want a tethered connection, I want to be able to hold the camera and shoot with it, staying mobile.



Got you. Without wifi I think you may be limited. You could get the wifi transmitter for the 5d3 but it's spendy. Maybe someone will have a idea. When I'm in the field I take my iPad with a sd card adaptor take some shots then put the card in my iPad to check the photos on it for a bigger screen checking my composition, etc. it works for me but its not the fastest .


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2014)

If you want wireless get a CamRanger and pretty much any device with a screen, phone, iPad, tablet, laptop, desktop, they are all supported as is the 5D MkIII.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If you want wireless get a CamRanger and pretty much any device with a screen, phone, iPad, tablet, laptop, desktop, they are all supported as is the 5D MkIII.



Do you need a Internet connection/router or anything for those to work?


----------



## nonac (Dec 14, 2014)

The Cam Ranger is what you need. I use it on the sidelines of football games to get the pics instantly to my iPad. I also use it with live view to shoot macro. You can also adjust the camera settings remotely and choose focus points. It's a very useful to tool and I have not yet used it to it's full potential. And no, you do not need a network. The Cam Ranger uses is own generated ad hoc network to connect to my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

nonac said:


> The Cam Ranger is what you need. I use it on the sidelines of football games to get the pics instantly to my iPad. I also use it with live view to shoot macro. You can also adjust the camera settings remotely and choose focus points. It's a very useful to tool and I have not yet used it to it's full potential. And no, you do not need a network. The Cam Ranger uses is own generated ad hoc network to connect to my iPad or iPhone.



Thanks I'm going to check one out


----------



## Renaissance (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, that cam ranger rocks!

However, it's not quite exactly what I am looking for. I want to put a monitor on my hotshoe perhaps, so I can shoot up high or down low, and still see what I am composing.

And I don't need anything as fancy as a setup like for shooting video. But that might be the only way


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2014)

About this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840777-REG/Dot_Line_CS_SWIVI_SWIVI_External_Monitor_for.html/prm/alsVwDtl


----------



## JustMeOregon (Dec 14, 2014)

I love to use my CamRanger for a lot of different things such as long-exposure night pictures & focus stacking. But I found myself quite frustrated by the Live View video-lag it exhibits while I'm trying to fine-tune any of my TS-E lenses. I was also disappointed with trying to use a USB-linked Android tablet and a widely-used software solution (I can't remember the name right now) for the same video-lag reason.

The only method I could figure-out that had a Live View out-put that was responsive enough for working with my TS-E lenses was this small 7" field monitor that plugs into the HDMI-out port of the 5D3.

http://www.adorama.com/FPFVPRO1.html

Might be worth considering...

Richard


----------



## pwp (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, Camranger is built for you. Do a search for reviews. It's so simple and effective.
Or save yourself the search trouble and read up here; a straight dump from my Camranger/WiFi Bookmarks folder:
http://www.kayellaustralia.com.au/camranger-p-2984.html
http://www.camranger.com/
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/30/shooting-actors-60-feet-broadway-stage-camranger/
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/05/19/review-camranger-wireless-tether/
http://www.eye.fi/
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/weye_feye/
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7915187021/camranger-camerator-dslr-ipad
http://www.kayellaustralia.com.au/camranger-c-199_738.html
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/30/shooting-actors-60-feet-broadway-stage-camranger/
http://www.cameramator.com/index.html

-pw


----------

